# double brag



## stephaniek (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not sure who I'm more proud of, my daughter or my dog. My 22-month old daughter has been watching me work with Cyrus, the 7 month old stray GSD pup that we took in about 3 weeks ago. He didn't really know much of anything when we met him, but got "sit" and "stay" very quickly, and just yesterday started to get "down." This morning we were at the park with a friend and her dog, and while I was chatting with my friend, my daughter took the little treat bag, went over to Cyrus and made the hand signal for "down" while saying "AAHH!" very authoritatively. (she's not talking yet, really). Amazingly, he went right down! She waited til he was down, and then gave him a treat, and then signed "stay" and walked away, and threw him a treat when he stayed!

I was completely blown away by both of them--I had not at all been trying to teach her how to do the hand signals, and certainly didn't expect Cyrus to listen to her! 

I love my little family!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Another cute trick related to this is to use command 'BANG"to have dog drop roll to side and lie still with head down.Kids specially love to see dog do this.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

What a nice story! Sounds like a great beginning of a long lasting relationship for your daughter and new puppy


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

aw! my 15 month old is starting to do that, she watches us work with beamer & she grabs her leash & tells her to "sit" (at least that's what it sounds like) & "stay".

beamer sometimes does it, & sometimes looks at her like "huh?"


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

That is just Awesome


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Yay, that's great!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww! That's awesome! Way to go to your daughter and the puppy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What an adorable story! How great that Cyrus is listening to her. They will grow up to be best friends, I'm sure.


----------

